# 140 plywood update



## jay_leask

waiting on the glass still
















thinking about doing one like this


----------



## jay_leask




----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

looking good man


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Oooo...so close to finishing. May I ask why you didn't choose to take advantage of the natural wood instead of it being all back on the outside? Or was it a cost thing to get better wood?


----------



## jay_leask

*the live rock*

my friend has been trying to make his own live rock


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> Oooo...so close to finishing. May I ask why you didn't choose to take advantage of the natural wood instead of it being all back on the outside? Or was it a cost thing to get better wood?


we were debating on what to do then a slip of a roller with zavlar on it made up our minds....lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jay_leask said:


> we were debating on what to do then a slip of a roller with zavlar on it made up our minds....lol


Bwhahahahaha.....


----------



## jay_leask

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> looking good man


thanks cant wait till its all done. probably would of been done sooner but the first couple of weeks we tried to work while having some beers....hahaha


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

jay_leask said:


> thanks cant wait till its all done. probably would of been done sooner but the first couple of weeks we tried to work while having some beers....hahaha


that would happen lol


----------



## target

Looking good. Every time I see you updates I start thinking more and more about doing a plywood tank of my own. Can't wait to see the finished product. And I like the front pane split in 2 like that.


----------



## jay_leask

target said:


> Looking good. Every time I see you updates I start thinking more and more about doing a plywood tank of my own. Can't wait to see the finished product. And I like the front pane split in 2 like that.


thanks the front would look cool like that but thats the top. after seeing how it looked standing up and with the top on we thought it would be cool to have a tall one that looked like that. maybe the next one


----------



## L!$A

Tank is looking good  How is your friend making his own live rock?


----------



## jay_leask

L!$A said:


> Tank is looking good  How is your friend making his own live rock?


looks pretty good he is following a video he seen on youtube.


----------



## jay_leask

L!$A said:


> Tank is looking good  How is your friend making his own live rock?


sorry i thought you asked how it was...lol


----------



## jay_leask

zavlar all done with, 6 coats on each tank and 3 each on the tops. and havent used even half of the zavlar yet. hhmmmmmmm another project maybe


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Are you sumping the 140? Wouldn't that be your next project? You can make a huge sump outta the rest of the zavlar.


----------



## jay_leask

we are going to use a fx5 and a 405, we were thinking about a sump. my friend still is thinking about it actually and myself i just like the easiness of canister filters.


----------



## jay_leask

*stand*


----------



## jay_leask

*couple more*


----------



## Clownloachlover

Do you think that stand will be strong enough for a 140 gallon tank? Good GAWD man, a vertical 2" X 4"... 36" long will hold 2000 pounds of weight...that is HUGE overkill ...nice work though!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nice work Jay. Will the stand be black as well?


----------



## jay_leask

just wondering what size of staples to use  haha


----------



## jay_leask

we are thinking of staining it this time hopefully it will look alright.


----------



## jay_leask

now if the glass would just hurry up and get here, its been almost a month!! after being told probably a week-4 times they finally told me that it will be here on the 26th.


----------



## jay_leask

should i put a plywood top on or do you guys think it would be ok like this?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Since the base is plywood and not glass, I would put plywood on top as much for my peace of mine as anything else.


----------



## target

It wouldn't hurt to have another layer of plywood on top of the stand.


----------



## jay_leask

alright thanks guys


----------



## jay_leask

finished planing the stand, and fingers crossed that tomorrow we will actually have our glass finally.


----------



## jay_leask

glass is here and now in the tank  stand is planed and sanded, and should have it all screwed together tonight. thats if the beer doesnt happen to bother us.....lol


----------



## jay_leask

more then likely stain it tomorrow once again thats if the beer doesnt bother us.....HAHA jk


----------



## dree

nice project man. makes me want to do one...


----------



## jay_leask

glass is in


----------



## jay_leask




----------



## 2wheelsx2

Looks great Jay. I really like the recessed lids.


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> Looks great Jay. I really like the recessed lids.


thanks but if we were to do it again we would not use the molding, im sure we could of found something cheaper ans easier to work with. the zavlar didnt stick to the molding very well because it was painted, so we had to smear it on pretty heavy. all in all it turned out pretty good. now i just hope it holds water LOL


----------



## target

Looking really good. Time to see it filled up.


----------



## jay_leask

target said:


> Looking really good. Time to see it filled up.


yeah i cant wait. going to give it another couple of days i think, just to be on the safe side. all that needs finishing is the stand.


----------



## target

Good idea. Patience is so hard when you get near the end of a project. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## jay_leask

it is getting waaaay to hard to wait so i think i will try and fill it at least half way tonight after work. anyone know what i should use to keep the bulkheads together or is it fine just pushing them in tightly. this is what we are using http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/pl-kit075/3+4"+Slip+Bulkhead+Fitting+Kit.html


----------



## charles

some mad skill you have there. Can't wait till you fill it up.


----------



## tony1928

jay_leask said:


> it is getting waaaay to hard to wait so i think i will try and fill it at least half way tonight after work. anyone know what i should use to keep the bulkheads together or is it fine just pushing them in tightly. this is what we are using http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/pl-kit075/3+4"+Slip+Bulkhead+Fitting+Kit.html


Great looking DIY project.

What do you mean by keeping the bulkheads together? Bulkheads are usually just held on by the nut on the outside of the tank. It puts pressure on the rubber washer that sits on the inside of the tank. In my experience of messing around with my own build, all it takes is about a turn and a half past hand tight on the bulkhead nut and that should be tight enough to keep the bulkhead water tight. Key is that the surface on the washer side and the nut side is nice and flush. I had an issue where my plumbing alignment caused the bulkhead to sit at a very very slight angle and I had a leak as the nut could not put even pressure on the washer all the way around. Good luck!


----------



## jay_leask

the elbow is what i meant. we put water in today, and the bullk head leaked on my friends build. his was the same as you said sitting just a slight bit off. so we are going to seal around it with silicon. and i think we are going to put a little bead of silicon on the elbow to keep that tight. other then that it was nice to see that it held water so far.


----------



## jay_leask

i will post some pics when my friend e-mails them to me, i forgot my camera at home.


----------



## L!$A

Whoa, haven't checked out this thread for awhile.
Looks great Jay.. It will look even better filled up!!
& don't let the beer get in your way! lol


----------



## tony1928

jay_leask said:


> the elbow is what i meant. we put water in today, and the bullk head leaked on my friends build. his was the same as you said sitting just a slight bit off. so we are going to seal around it with silicon. and i think we are going to put a little bead of silicon on the elbow to keep that tight. other then that it was nice to see that it held water so far.


yeah, the bulkheads are finicky. Silicone should work in your case as you are not adhering it to acrylic. I would try a generous application of silicone.


----------



## Clownloachlover

tony1928 said:


> Great looking DIY project.
> 
> In my experience of messing around with my own build, all it takes is about a turn and a half past hand tight on the bulkhead nut and that should be tight enough to keep the bulkhead water tight.


Good god man, I can barely turn it more than half a turn once hand tight, I used some water pump pliers and did not dare go any further...


----------



## tang daddy

This is an awesome build props to you bud!

when can you build me one?

is this for a salty set up?


----------



## Victor

can't wait for the new pictures

great job!


----------



## jay_leask

tang daddy said:


> This is an awesome build props to you bud!
> 
> when can you build me one?
> 
> is this for a salty set up?


yeah my friends is going to be sw and mine will be for my bigger cichlids, the tank they are in now will be for my clown loaches and pleco's. we have enough zavlar left to do a bunch more tanks i think  we barely used half for 2 tanks and 6 or 7 coats on each.


----------



## jay_leask

i think tomorrow we will be trying fill attempt #2 on his tank and #1 on mine. i will for sure bring my camera this time. i will try and convince him to put his metal halides on while its full


----------



## jay_leask

here they are


----------



## jay_leask

now for the water


----------



## jay_leask

more..


----------



## jay_leask

last ones


----------



## snow

Looks great!


----------



## jay_leask

snow said:


> Looks great!


thanks, we will try tank #2 tomorrow or the next day hopefully it goes as well


----------



## jay_leask

its funny they seem so small now. going to go fill the 2nd tank pretty soon.


----------



## Chappy

That tank's looking pretty awesome. I've really been enjoying this thread. Oh, and that garage is CRAZY organized   !!!
Shelley


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Embersmom said:


> Oh, and that garage is CRAZY organized   !!!
> Shelley


You mean there are garages that aren't?


----------



## jay_leask

Embersmom said:


> That tank's looking pretty awesome. I've really been enjoying this thread. Oh, and that garage is CRAZY organized   !!!
> Shelley


LOL yeah my friend has an o.c.d about stuff like that.


----------



## tony1928

Looks sharp. Love the stand and how clean it all looks with the hefty sized lumber.


----------



## Victor

any updates on this? I've read that a lot of people have problems bonding liquid rubber with silicone. How's yours holding up?


----------



## jay_leask

not too good  so we used a paintable caulking that seems to hold a bit better, but not aquarium safe so we are zavlaring over that. my friend is in the process of moving so we havent tested his yet to see how it goes. his was holding water fine with just the silicone, mine didnt. so we started testing all over again. now ive been talking to a guy on MFK who says that the zavlar will not stick to glass all that well after its in the water :O maybe fill his tank tonight and see how it goes...ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## Victor

^ darn, that's what I was afraid of. I hope you can figure out a solution, or better yet..hopefully it just works out!

good luck


----------



## jay_leask

talking to one guy and he said he just fibreglassed the front so the glass would silicone to that and then zavlared everything else. a bit too late for us now, but the next ones we will know what to do (pretty big learning tank....lol)


----------



## jay_leask

well good news i filled it today and it held


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Good to hear. So when are the fish going in?


----------



## target

Can't wait to see it filled. What is the cost saving with building a plywood tank over buying a glass one? Is it worth it for, say, a 125G?


----------



## jay_leask

target said:


> Can't wait to see it filled. What is the cost saving with building a plywood tank over buying a glass one? Is it worth it for, say, a 125G?


well all said and done i think it was about $500 each all together.


----------



## jay_leask

and my friends tank has been up and running at least a month now and no problems. i am just waiting to buy an fx5 and then my fish will be moved over


----------



## target

jay_leask said:


> well all said and done i think it was about $500 each all together.


Ok, not too bad. Better for bigger tanks though. Thanks


----------



## hondas3000

Its the glass and the zavlar cost the most. How many gallon of zavlar did you use on your? For the next show tank I think I will go with fiberglass, the zavlar have that sticky feel even when it dry.


----------



## jay_leask

we didnt even use half of the 5 gallon bucket and that was with 7 coats on the tank and a couple of more on the top. and the same the next tank down the road will probably be fibreglass also, but who knows cause we have lots of this zavlar left over.


----------



## hondas3000

jay_leask said:


> we didnt even use half of the 5 gallon bucket and that was with 7 coats on the tank and a couple of more on the top. and the same the next tank down the road will probably be fibreglass also, but who knows cause we have lots of this zavlar left over.


Save it and you can use it on something else. I make an under water light with it and drip tray also. I might have to use all 5Gallon on mine just to be on a safe size


----------



## jay_leask

heres a pic of my friends tank up and running, with mollies in it.


----------



## jay_leask

crappy cell pic he should be sending me some good ones soon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow it looks great! I hope he's going to paint that stand black.


----------



## target

That looks really good. Every time I see this thread it makes me want to try my hand at making a plywood tank.


----------



## kodak

Great job!


----------



## jay_leask

my fx5 is on the way from calgary, got a good deal off of ebay


----------



## jay_leask




----------



## AWW

Looking good!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Good score on the FX5, now let's get it put together and see some pics! ;p


----------



## jay_leask

waaaahhhhhhoooooo the fx5 is here going to hook it up to my existing tank for a week or so i think.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Just take some of the bio of your existing tank's canister and put it in the FX5 and put some new stuff in the old one and you can be posting pics by tonight!


----------



## jay_leask

i was thinking that too


----------



## jay_leask

i have to find a place to take it, but all im hearing is nope not there......lol im shooting for it being a headboard


----------



## jay_leask

while im trying to find a place to put my tank my friend is still doing more to his


----------



## jay_leask

im thinking of i do the same i will stain my piece black


----------



## jay_leask

i havent seen what he did, but we were talking about putting handles on and using velcro so we can pull the whole thing off and on pretty easy.


----------



## hondas3000

jay_leask said:


> i havent seen what he did, but we were talking about putting handles on and using velcro so we can pull the whole thing off and on pretty easy.


Looking good. You can also adding some finishing work to the tank as well, like casing. what are you going to put in it?


----------



## jay_leask

i will be putting my bigger cichlids in mine. and my 150 now will be a clown loach, and pleco tank. and i guess a growout tank for other cichlids i want to get.


----------



## tony1928

Ooh, liking that trim work on your buddy's tank. I like that he's kept the "heavy duty" post look.



jay_leask said:


> while im trying to find a place to put my tank my friend is still doing more to his


----------



## jay_leask

yeah i like the look too i was thinking it might look pretty sweet with the door stained black.


----------



## jay_leask




----------



## 2wheelsx2

Where's yours Jay?


----------



## jay_leask

tonight or tomorrow. i finally found a place for it right beside my bed


----------



## jay_leask

all my hoses for the filters are conneted. still need some lighting going to go ghetto until i figure out what lighting i want. DIY Compact Fluorescent Lighting For Less Than 20 Bucks! (DIY LIGHTING PROJECTS)


----------



## cichlid

jay_leask said:


> looks pretty good he is following a video he seen on youtube. YouTube - DIY Live Rock - by Ed


I just watched those videos, thats insane.... I might actually try doing it. I am just not too sure how do you drop the PH... is it true, that adding vineger will lower the PH?


----------



## jay_leask

actually nothing he has tried is working yet


----------



## cichlid

I have cichlids, and I was thinking about trying to make rock, I watched one video that suggested letting the rocks sit for a month, changing the water once a week, one guy said to use crushed oyster shells, white portland cement and rock salt, another was doing it with out rock salt ( as i don't want rock salt in a freshwater tank) I was thinking I could make my own lace rock, with big tunnels for my large fish.


----------



## jay_leask

he put them in a creek for a couple of weeks and that didnt work. now he put it back and is going to leave it for longer.


----------



## cichlid

jay_leask said:


> he put them in a creek for a couple of weeks and that didnt work. now he put it back and is going to leave it for longer.


hmmm, the one video on youtube said to use vinegar. I want to know tho what works before I go and spend like 50$ on supplies. I want to build caves instead of buy Lace rock, it wold be a lot cheaper since I have 4 tanks of cichlids.


----------



## cichlid

what about bathing them in PH down? or a reducing buffer?


----------



## neven

jay_leask said:


> all my hoses for the filters are conneted. still need some lighting going to go ghetto until i figure out what lighting i want. DIY Compact Fluorescent Lighting For Less Than 20 Bucks! (DIY LIGHTING PROJECTS)


although it may be dirt cheap, i do not recommend that set up. It just looks unsafe. And the guy has to be a moron to use tie wire to hold it in place on the socket where it could slip towards the prongs and cause a dead short (i've seen it happen in the field).

All my aquarium lighting has been done DiY style, with CFL bulbs so i can customize the wattage as needed. I prefer a good solid base for the sockets, rather than using adapters and extension cords often seen.

Also a glossy white water proof paint often does better than tin foil for reflecting 

Theres several ways to do this cheap, look here for some inspiration:
Search Results for lampholder

if you need the space, you can mount the covers and wire it on the back of the hood in a proper box.

I've done the cheap plastic sockets mounted on the back of a wooden hood. I used the wrong wood and it absorbed water so i had to scrap it. It's disadvantage was stationary lights i had to dodge or remove when maintaining the tank.

Replaced with 3 Sheet metal duct fixtures to slip onto my tank rim's inside edge for a low profile. too much light, so i downgraded to two. For maintenance i just shifted them around or removed them, they were rather lightweight so it was easy. Downside was, being on the inside edge, hand cut edges with crap tin snips, and a very crappy power drill made accuracy a pain, so it wasn't the best fit.

i didn't like how unsafe it was and i wanted to cover the tank from my son, so i reconfigured the two, used the third fixtures duct to connect the other two fixtures. this thread shows the end result, still in need of a paintjob  http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/redoing-my-aquarium-lighting-3304/ When i do maintenance, the plastic board top i just take out, and the fixture i place on the corner of the tank overhanging, gives plenty or room to work with. Downside, light shines out between the fixture and the tank rim, right at eye level when sittin on the couch, annoys the crap out of me but haven't fixed it yet (foam weather stripping should do the trick) 

the wifes tank's fixture is a lot more solid, mounted on the bottom of the kitchen cabinet. Quite robust just for a 10 gallon  To maintain the tank i slide it out on the counter after i empty half the water, downside was just the lack of space i had to fit the fixture in, tank doesn't clear the bottom of the lampholder cover.http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...y-lighting-new-pics-aug-25th-5180/index3.html

If you go for a metal fixture, i recommend using a grounded electrical cord to supply it, with the ground bolted to the metal firmly, just a little precaution, since we should all be using GFCI's


----------



## jay_leask

yeah i was wondering if it was really worth it also, but i thought i would give it a try. on the other hand i have the gravel in the tank and now am going to start on my fx5's


----------



## jay_leask

bitter sweet day. the good side is that my tank is up and running, bad side is someone went through my truck last night and stole my wallet and my hat.


----------



## jay_leask

funny thing is though if they looked up above my hat they could of got a $200 pair of oakleys.


----------



## neven

last time my fathers truck was broken into, they stole a bag of cheesies and a wallet full of swimming pool passes. they left the thousands of dollars of tools behind, lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sorry to hear that Jay. Break-in's are a fact of life down here in the Lower Mainland, but even so, one never gets used to the violated feeling of someone going through your personal stuff.

Good news on the Oakley's and the tank though.


----------



## jay_leask

rcmp just called they found my wallet.


----------



## jay_leask

so heres a cell phone pic of where my tank is, it about a foot or less away from my bed.......lol


----------



## jay_leask

still have some touch ups to do on it, i just wanted it up and running 1st


----------



## jay_leask

ill take better pics today when i get home from work.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You're going to stain the stand black?


----------



## jay_leask

still the big debate, maybe if i move it out to where people will see it. but it being stuck in my room i figure its alright the way it is for now. thats the reason the wood filler hasnt been sanded off and repainted.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

True true. Why waste the effort when you can use that time for the tank itself.


----------



## jay_leask

i used half of what i had in my other fx5 into my new one, just wondering how long i should wait to start moving fish over. ill go home and do some testing after work also.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Right away. I said this in another thread also. The bacteria has to be fed, so as long as the water is dechlorinated, get the fish in there ASAP, or the biological bed will start dying back from lack of ammonia/nitrites.


----------



## jay_leask

alright thanks i will do that when i get home.


----------



## tony1928

Hungry bacteria won't last for long. So there's your incentive to get that tank stocked!

A foot away from the bed eh? Does the filter noise bother you at all?


----------



## AWW

hahaha i have two fx5's under a foot away from my bed tony. One under a foot away from my head. They are silenttt and it keeps me up to date on water levels as it starts to slash and make noise ahaha


----------



## jay_leask

everything was good except for the ph, it was way too high. i put in some ph down see how it goes today after work. as for the fx5 i dont even notice it at all, neither does my girlfriend. and if it was noisy she would let me know.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Where would the high pH come from?

Boy you guys are lucky you're not sensitive to the sound then. I can hear my FX5 through the stand in the basement from upstairs when I walk past the stairs. And that's over the sound of an XP3 and 2028 running (the 2028 is mostly silent, but the XP3 is not). I have a 2213 running in the bedroom and when it gets too clogged up the noise annoys me even.


----------



## jay_leask

im not too sure whats with the ph it was 7.6 or so. i figured with not having fish in the tank i would double what to use for ph down. even then i will probably have to use more.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Got any wood? Throw some in there. Works like a charm. Must be easy to get driftwood up that way.


----------



## jay_leask

yeah i have 2 bigger pieces i found but they are not ready yet.


----------



## jay_leask

a couple of those ones you got would be nice


----------



## 2wheelsx2

April will ship.  Mine are still soaking in a Rubbermaid tub turning all the water brown and floating. Probably same problem as yours.


----------



## jay_leask

oscar and my 2 sev's are in now its time to move my gar :S


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ok, now that was just a cruel tease. Where's the pics?


----------



## TCR

jay_leask said:


> im not too sure whats with the ph it was 7.6 or so. i figured with not having fish in the tank i would double what to use for ph down. even then i will probably have to use more.


PH changing will be a huge battle trust me.. i gave up, with the move the new place has lower ph


----------



## jay_leask

just moving the gar over then i will take some


----------



## jay_leask

TCR said:


> PH changing will be a huge battle trust me.. i gave up, with the move the new place has lower ph


i checked ph and it was 7.0 dead on, kinda weird if you ask me. fish seem to be fine and are swimming around.


----------



## jay_leask

wow that gar had some kick to it....lol


----------



## jay_leask

my 150g looks sooo empty now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jay_leask said:


> my 150g looks sooo empty now.


A phone call to Charles will fix that right up.


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> A phone call to Charles will fix that right up.


sounds like a plan.....lol actually im just moving over my 15 sm clown loaches and other fish from my 25g.


----------



## jay_leask




----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow, not cover on the stand either and the FX5 doesn't bother you? I wish I could do that. Tank looks great!


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, not cover on the stand either and the FX5 doesn't bother you? I wish I could do that. Tank looks great!


thanks


----------



## target

Looking really good. Anything you would change? I still have the desire to do a plywood build someday.


----------



## jay_leask

target said:


> Looking really good. Anything you would change? I still have the desire to do a plywood build someday.


go bigger


----------



## jay_leask

and use 2 good sided plywood just cause i totally hated sanding.


----------



## target

LOL, bigger is always better.


----------



## jay_leask

just looked in my tank form the top and seen a white glob on the side where the glass ends. the zavlar has pulled away off the glass.


----------



## Victor

^ yikes, that was my fear of using this. I hope you can figure a way to get the silicone to bond with the zavlar


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sorry to hear that Jay. I hope the solution is simple and that you won't have to rip things apart.


----------



## jay_leask

its holding i guess i will just have to watch and see.


----------



## jay_leask

looking pretty scary though


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yikes! I hope it holds.


----------



## target

Same here. I don't like seeing disaster threads on here.


----------



## hondas3000

jay_leask said:


> looking pretty scary though


This is why I switch to epoxy so I can silicone glass too. I find zalvar never bond good underwater for a long period of time. So eventually it will come off, and in your case slowly and you will see a leak soon.


----------



## jay_leask

thats what i am afraid of. then this happened last night http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/stealth-heater-7435/#post67732 i think that this was the last nail in the coffin speaking of which maybe i can use this tank for that very purpose.......lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I saw the other thread. Seems you're not having much luck with this tank so far. Good luck in the search for a new tank. What about your friend who's doing the saltwater plywood tank? Is he having any problems with it?


----------



## jay_leask

so far so good i guess but who knows maybe just a matter of time.


----------



## jay_leask

i guess this gives me a reason to go bigger this time...hahaha and maybe acrylic.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

If you're not going to plecos in there or anything that will dig and throw gravel around, big Acrylic is great. Go 250.


----------



## jay_leask

one day i will make one that big but no space for one right now.


----------



## hondas3000

did I mention that if you have your heater touching zalvar in your tank it will melt the zalvar as well.


----------



## jay_leask

hondas3000 said:


> did I mention that if you have your heater touching zalvar in your tank it will melt the zalvar as well.


i have the suction cups positioned in the corners so the heater is not touching. i did this because i was worried about the zavlar doing that. is this the right epoxy to use? Pets & Ponds - Your Cart and the glass can be silliconed right on to it?


----------



## hondas3000

jay_leask said:


> i have the suction cups positioned in the corners so the heater is not touching. i did this because i was worried about the zavlar doing that. is this the right epoxy to use? Pets & Ponds - Your Cart and the glass can be silliconed right on to it?


I can't access to epoxy link, but I got mine epoxy from industrial plastic and I think they do ship. Once epoxy is cure it will be hard solid so you can just silicone to glass. In your case I would just scrape silicone off completely and add a 2x2 wood frame around the glass then epoxy the 2x2 wood frame then just silicone the gap between epoxy and glass. This way you don't have to take out the glass like I did and I broke my glass.


----------



## jay_leask

Pond Sheild Black Epoxy Pond Seal Paint 1.5 Quart - Pets & Ponds


----------

